# Cutting board ID



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't remember what my cutting board is and wonder if someone can ID it. I've had it for several years and don't remember where I got it. (had a TBI) 
It's 18.25 x 16.25 x 2.


----------



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm going to make a food prep cart with it, unless I need a different board. I'm using Takamura and Gesshin knives.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

It looks like an oak board that can be found at any Bed, Bath & Beyond or Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## TheSon (Feb 9, 2019)

That's what I was thinking, and that it's perfectly fine to have/keep/use.


----------

